# Really painful trapped wind in upper back...



## nightkd

I feel like utter crap this week anyway for various reasons, had to get out of bed at about 1am this morning because I didn't feel 'right' and now just as I'm starting to get tired enough to go back to bed I have horrible pains in my back/sides, which I think is trapped wind.

BLARGH!

Any suggestions on how to relieve this?

Thanks!

x

P.S Why isn't there an "I'm current feeling" for 'whiney'? :rofl:


----------



## wigglesnemoe

Have you tried something like gaviscon?? (crap spelling) or a small amount of andrews liver salts, I am not sure what you can get over there, will have to ask hubbie when he gets home as he use to live in Oklahoma for 10 years 

Hope you feel better soon 

xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

hi i always find getting on my hands and knees then lowering my top half down so that my bum is in the air helps it let gravity work

i used to take peppermint capsules but not sure if you can take these when preg so maybe some extra strong mints with peppermint? it helps with the burps and trumps x


----------



## Howiesmum

I suffer with this all the time so sending much sympathy and hugs, I agree with the girls, anything minty like Gaviscon, or peppermint chalky indigestion relief remedies will help...

If all else fails with me I down some fizzy drink and have a damn good burp!! Good luck, 

xxx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks girls!! My stupid computer crapped out on me last night, so I just had to wander around for a bit and then try to lay down....which made it worse, but I eventually got to sleep :dohh:

Think I will have to pick up some strong mints (my mum swears by mints when she has an upset stomach at least!) when we're out today. Gaviscon doesn't agree with me at all, unfortunately....(or it didn't in First Tri, so I'm scared to try it again :blush:). I guess I'm getting all this trapped stuff and unhappy tummy because Bean is pushing against everything more nowadays? I guess it's teaching me that she's in control from now on :rofl:

xx


----------



## DaisyBee

I had this when pregnant - the only thing that worked for me was drinking a soda and trying to make myself burp! Sometimes nothing worked - I would just have to sleep it off and when I woke I felt better. No meds ever helped. :hugs: Its the worst feeling ever!


----------



## nightkd

It's really horrible because I try to burp and it just makes the pain shoot up, kinda into the back of my neck, iykwim? It's difficult to explain but it spreads the pain and makes it worse... :shrug:

Last night was very much self inflicted I'm sure - I had a diet coke earlier on and no doubt that's what was upset with me... =/ It's a shame, I like diet coke :lol:

xx


----------



## Howiesmum

It is the worst pain ever (although I've not done labour yet!!)...

Prob best to avoid fizzy drinks from now on until your bean is out 

There's lots of different ways you can try gaviscon, the liquid didn't agree with me in First Tri but they do Gaviscon Cool in these chalky tablets and you just crunch two up and swallow them down and they work the best for me... a couple of good burps later I'm feeling better!

xx


----------



## bump_wanted

wannabeamom said:


> hi i always find getting on my hands and knees then lowering my top half down so that my bum is in the air helps it let gravity work

yeah this works for me aswell...i actually thought i was gonna start crying with trapped wind the other day was so sore even if it doesnt get rid of it sometimes it will shift it a wee bit to make it easier for you xx


----------

